# Trim matching in old house



## bradinc (Oct 7, 2011)

So I still need to post in the safety forum after my recent mishap that nearly cost me a finger... stepped up to a 1/2 router, and through a collection of mistakes, had a moderate booboo...

Anyway, the project I'm working on involves making window stool for a house built in 1912, so the stock stool at HD wouldn't work. Attached are pics of the existing stool, and what I've made... using a 2x6 cut down to 3.5 x 1.25 with table saw and straight router bit (the one that nearly removed my finger). A planer would be ideal, but really isn't in the budget right now.


----------

